# How many tags can I buy?



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

This will be my first deer season in NoDak and I am slightly confused on how many tags i can get. From what I understand I am allowed 1 archery buck and can buy extra doe tags as well. Most of my confusion is when i can use the doe tags. Do you have to use them during the rifle season or can i use them anytime as long as i use a bow?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I think if you get a doe tag as your first choice in the first lottery you have to use it in the season its for. But if you get a doe tag outside of the first lottery then you can use it with any legal weapon in any legal season. Call G&F for their explanation.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I thought if you got extra doe tags, after the 1st and 2nd drawing, you can shoot them any time with your bow as long as you are in the unit the tag calls for. I didn't get any extras this year.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Wingmaster said:


> I thought if you got extra doe tags, after the 1st and 2nd drawing, you can shoot them any time with your bow as long as you are in the unit the tag calls for. I didn't get any extras this year.


Correct. And you can shoot them with a muzzle loader in muzzy season etc...


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

"The extra doe tags can be used during the bow season staying in the unit the tag was issued and there is no restriction on how many a person can buy."

This came directly from fish and game so now i know. thanks for the help everybody.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i am pretty sure you technically shoot 2 bucks with a bow 1 with your archery tag and if you get a buck tag in the lottery you can use any legal weapon to shoot that buck too. i would check on that as i am not 100% sure. i think you are restricted to the unit you drew.


----------

